# An apology



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

Since the recent shake out here I've noticed an increase in the number of mischievous posts. As you would expect most of these attacks come from disaffected ex members, but I note another disturbing trend with what I call "sleepers". These are user accounts created purely for the purpose of creating havoc on a web site/forum.

You don't have to look far to find examples of their handiwork as most of it has surprisingly been left untouched by the new owners. I'm actually quite impressed with the way Verticalscope have handled this situation as it allows us all to see these people for what they are, trouble makers.

I've recently been personally attacked by one of these sleepers, and quite frankly I'm not too pleased with the way I handled it. I shouldn't have taken the bait. This pelican has an agenda and my continued rebuttal of his bizarre unfounded allegations was never going to shut him up.

Accordingly I've decided the best way to deal with it is to withdraw from the thread and leave him to his own devices. I hope he too reflects on his behaviour and sees the error of his ways. In the meantime I apologise to everyone for the way I carried on. Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks Arewethereyet I needed that.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

I m not a "Sleeper" as you call it, Been here a while, but I am curious as to why you changed your name in your signature three times today. Was Eric, then Kez, now Red..... Have you forgotten who you are ?

You also talk as if you were here before the "Shake out".



RedActor said:


> Since the recent shake out here I've noticed an increase in the number of mischievous posts.


Your registration date suggests otherwise. Which I am sure has lead a few guys wondering who you were on here before this. I dont think the other blokes allegations are all that unfounded?

I dont really care much for this sort of thing, just thought I would point a few things out if you were wondering why this has happened to you


----------



## TheMassive (Nov 23, 2009)

DennisT said:


> You also talk as if you were here before the "Shake out".
> 
> Which I am sure has lead a few guys wondering who you were on here before this.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Very Strange if it is because it would mean he likes talking to himself ?

Oh well .... Each to there own I guess


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Amateur deep cover.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

RedActor wrote:
DennisT wrote:
Very Strange if it is because it would mean he likes talking to himself ?

Oh well .... Each to there own I guess 

Hi Dennis, 
No one could call you a sleeper mate, as your post count suggests you have been here for yonks. Although I thought we'de lost you a few weeks back when you spat the dummy and demanded your account be deleted. Obviously you had second thoughts, which is a good thing by the way. :lol:


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

RedActor said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > Very Strange if it is because it would mean he likes talking to himself ?
> ...


Never demanded anything. I think I missed the bus on the mass deletion actually ...

Anyway hope you enjoy it here ;-)


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

Me too welcome back.this is the only place I can talk with you by the way as I've just been banned by someone over on that new forum, (letmebackin perhaps), and someone has effectively shut me out from the other one by stealing my username and profile. The RedActor in that first post in your screen grab above isn't me in case you didn't know. Seems some people hate me and some love me. Oh well each to their own I suppose.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

Too much negative energy here no needs to apologise for anything can we all please discuss fishing topics and get over a All the nonsense and rise above the situation and we can all become better fishos thanks vladimir


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

DennisT said:


> Very Strange if it is because it would mean he likes talking to himself ?
> 
> Oh well .... Each to there own I guess


Nicely played


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

StevenM said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > Very Strange if it is because it would mean he likes talking to himself ?
> ...


Hi Steven,

I'm not going to fret about your ill considered comments, but I would like to set the record straight.Because you got it wrong again old mate.There is only one RedActor and I am he. Check out viewtopic.php?f=3&t=68906&start=30.


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

RedActor said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > DennisT said:
> ...


See the thing is Paul that you have been shut out of the two other places more than likely due to the fact that IP address is the same as someone elses.

Sad, so sad.

Will leave it there but you are free to carry on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Steven,

I'll say this s l o w l y so you can understand. I am not the person who called himself RedActor over on that other forum. It therefore follows that I haven't been banned there.

As for your suggestion I share my IP address with someone else all I can say is that's bullshit. I have one account and unless this jerk has somehow hacked into it what you see is what you get. No need to comment, just saying.


----------



## TheMassive (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

Well Red / Paul

suggest you speak with the admin group and have a user name change


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

StevenM said:


> Well Red / Paul
> 
> suggest you speak with the admin group and have a user name change


Thanks for the suggestion Steve but I'm fine mate really I am. My user name is safe here for the moment, the fake RedActor has been banished from that other forum (user name cancelled and IP address banned), and my involvement with the latest iteration of a kayak fishing forum has come to an end. It's probably for the best because at least I won't have to put up with boneheads like letmebackin and The Massive over there too.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RedActor said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > Well Red / Paul
> ...


Welcome back Paul. I have often valued you comments and insights. You don't have to be an off-shore guru excellent paddler to add value and knowledge for others benefits. Also, I hope the illuminati stay well away, and we achieve a more harmonious exchange of stories, trip reports and off topic stuff, without the vitriole.


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

What the Fish Trev

on the 20th of Septemeber this was a post from Paul

_*RedActor from Sydney here. New to this forum thingame as well as yak fishing*_

You two from different states have developed a strong bond in such a short time.

Well I know this is one spiritual place. So lets hold hands and sing all together. I hope you appreciate my effort

Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbayah

Someone's laughing, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's laughing, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's laughing, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's crying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's crying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's crying, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's praying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's sleeping, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Steven.

I've known Paul for two and a half years (met at SWR). Nice thought from you......Hopefuly you won't get banned for posting Christian spirituals.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

You boys kayak fish?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jaseparker said:


> You boys kayak fish?


Sure, when able (injured ATM).





































As for the other boys, Red gets his fair share on Sydney Harbour, while Steven is the sweet water king (used to fish the salt)....some big Eastern River Cod, Yellowbelly, Bass, etc.

Do you fish too? I mean, silly question hey, most members fish.

cheers


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

Better be careful showing off you under size Jew there Boet

Unless it was back in the good ol 50s lol


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Not going to lie that is one catchy tune. cheers, Paul.


----------

